# Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl



## charly1882 (30. Juli 2013)

Hy liebe Com.....

Beim letzten Termin am Teich hat sich ein neuer Besucher vorgestellt und ich hab keine Ahnung was das ist/war. Von vorne könnte man meinen das DIng lächelt mich an und möchte mich im sleben Augeblick auffressen.
 
 
Mein erster Gedanke es sei eine Art Spinne hab ich auch gleich wieder verwerfen können, denn meine Tochter und mein Sohn hatten mich aufgeklärt: __ Spinnen haben 8 Beine nicht 6. Aber was es es für ein Tier sei: KEINE AHNUNG. Kann es sein das es sich um eine besondere Libellenart handelt? Nymphen hab ich ja zu tausenden im Wasser und mittlerweile sind so an die 100 __ Libellen schon geschlüpft. Wenn ich mal mit der Kamera draussen bin werd ich mal in den Libellethread auch ein paar Schnappschüsse stellen....

Danke schon mal fürs bestimmen.


----------



## Limnos (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Hi Charly

Es ist eine Großlibellenlarve. Möglicherweise der Gattung Cordulia.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## charly1882 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

hej, super danke für die info....also war unser gedanke nun doch nicht ganz verkehrt.

lg charly


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Iiiihhhh,

wie eklig ...
Deine Kinder sind prima ... ich hätte bei dem Vieh gar nicht erst die Beine gezählt ... 
Boaahhh ... Erpelpelle schon beim Anschauen.

Mandy


----------



## slavina (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Boah,
also das brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt im Teich. Da kriegt man ja das " GRUSELN "
Na ja,das Tierchen will auch leben....aber bitte nicht bei mir.
Lg,
Tina


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Hi

Sieht ja überhaupt nicht aus, wie die Libellenlarven, die hier sonst so zu sehen sind...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Servus Michael

Ich denke auf Bild 2 geht das Heck der Larve ums Eck und ist für uns nicht sichtbar ...

@ Mandy: Erpelpelle  Ich denke wir Österreicher würden Gänsehaut sagen ... richtig ?

@ Tina: Warum ... sind das nicht wundervolle Geschöpfe 
Die tun dir nix, die können nicht stechen und anknabbern tun sie dich auch nicht.
Aber sie gehen auf Gelsen/Mückenlarven ... ergo, sie es positiv, auch wenn sie wie "Aliens" aussehen.


----------



## charly1882 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

servus helmut!

die hatte nicht wirklich ein heck.....
auf bild 2 ist der hintern lediglich  leicht nach links geneigt aufgrund des gebogenen glases....daher auch der erste gedanke es sei eine Art Spinne.....


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Servus Charly

Schau mal hier
Sieht deiner wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten aus ...

Hier kannst du die Exuvie sehr gut erkennen


----------



## slavina (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Hallo Helmut,
sicher " __ Libellen " sind tolle Geschöpfe....
aber wenn ich etwas " __ Spinnen Ähnliches " sehe...na ja !
Ich habe eine Spinnenphobie ,ich weiß ja die tun nichts...aber 
LG,
Tina


----------



## charly1882 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

hoffe mal das ich die dann auch auf meinen teich als fertig geschlüpftes insekt sehe und auch fotografieren kann.....
wird wahrscheinlich aufgrund der grösse schwer werden.....

leider haben wir nachdem wir diese larve gefudnen haben, auch einige an toten im wasser treiben sehen. ich denke mal das es aufgrund des mittlerweile extrem warmen wetters zu tun hat.
wir haben sage und schreibe 30 grad wassertemp. und selbst in 3 meter tiefe ists um keinen grad kälter......

könnt emri ja noch eine blubbermatte reinlegen,. dann hab ich einen teichwirlpool......)


----------



## Kitara (31. Juli 2013)

Die "Toten" könnten auch nur die Häute sein. Hab davon sehr viele an der Korkenzieherbinse kleben und sieht dem Original täuschend ähnlich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*



slavina schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> sicher " __ Libellen " sind tolle Geschöpfe....
> 
> Tina



Hi Tina, 

ist nur schade das die heute alle nur noch so winzig klein sind. So ne Meganeura mit 70cm Spannweite am Teich kreisend, das wär doch was:shock

MfG Frank


----------



## slavina (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Hallo Frank,
ja Gott sei dank sind die in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr so groß.
Lg,
Tina

P.S.Was ein Glück das wir im Hier und Heute leben und nicht vor 300 Mio. Jahren


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*



slavina schrieb:


> P.S.Was ein Glück das wir im Hier und Heute leben und nicht vor 300 Mio. Jahren



Eben, da gab es nämlich noch kein Internet - schrecklicher Gedanke


----------



## Angie66 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Hi Charly, 

Als ich im Teich die ersten Libellenlarven entdeckt habe fand ich sie auch noch ekelhaft. 
Heute finde ich sie toll. 

Deine Süße könnte evtl. mal ein __ Plattbauch oder ein __ Vierfleck werden. 

 

Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen das Glück mal ein schönes Foto mit dem I Pad machen zu können. 

@ Frank:  Ja, so eine Meganeura wäre was feines, aber vielleicht würde sie dir das Steak vom 
                 Grill klauen und als Nachtisch noch den kleinen Jack Russel aus Nachbars Garten 
                 verputzen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

Servus Charly,

ich liebe __ Libellen und bin um jede froh, die sich bei mir am Teich aufhält.
Derzeit hab ich ca. 50 Hufeisenazurjungfern am Teich, und fast alle waren mit dem Liebes-
spiel beschäftigt, so viele sind mir die Jahre zuvor nie aufgefallen.
Auf dem letzten Foto, das Du nachgereicht hast, meine ich eine Plattbauchlibellenlarve zu
erkennen.
Weiterhin viel Freude beim Entdecken neuer Teichbewohner wünscht 
Dir Markus


----------



## charly1882 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bitte was ist denn das für ein Viecherl*

hy an alle....

da wir schon beim hausbau auf ökö geachtet haben (stolze passivhausbesitzer seit 6 jahren) ist es für uns eine selbstverständlichkeit, dass die natur bei uns herzlich willkomen ist.
jedes tierchen das sich an unseren teich herannaht, darf als zukünftiger bewohner gleich mal seinen meldezettel ausfüllen.  

es gibt doch nichts schöneres anzusehen als die wunder der natur welche, auch wenn es sich noch so bescheiden anhört, unberechenbar und mörderisch zu gleich ist. konkret meine ich das gesetzt: fressen und gefressen werde.......


----------

